# ebay ad query help



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

just looking for a logitech steering wheel and came across this.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Logitech-...K_Controllers_Attachments&hash=item2a1775275b

is there something wrong with this as its too cheap.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

That's got scam written all over it!

Their feedback is all for women's dresses and suchlike, nothing gaming related and nothing in bulk yet they're suddenly selling huge amounts of gaming wheels. 

They've already sold 85 of them so that's £1200 they've scammed off people already with what's probably a hacked eBay account. 

As ever, if it looks too good to be true, it probably is!


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Guessing it's a scam as the listing has been removed.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool cheers for the reply.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Just thought I'd post a bit of advice on gaming wheels as I got one a year ago off the bay and found this useful.

If using ebay and the like look at their feedback and the other stuff they are selling to get an idea of if they are genuine or not. Also people who are open about the contition/faults are likely to be more trust worthy. Also remember that the wheel and pedals do eventually suffer from wear and tear so the newer you can afford the better. If they say a wheel is 'new and unused' or 'unwanted xmas gift' check on their pics to see the original packaging is in place like the clear sticker over the centre of the wheel to protect the plastic etc otherwise it could have been used and abused. Don't be afraid to ask a seller to include extra pics if there is something you are concerned about. Two other things to consider are wheels that have been 'modded' see youtube for mods people are doing to logitech driving force GT wheel which will invalidate and warrenty and finally there are lots of refurbished wheels around which have been fixed/refurbed and then people want rid of them. If at all possible (if funds allow) get a new one but if like me you need to get one off ebay the above points will reduce the risk of you being ripped-off. Remember if it looks too cheap there is usually a problem!


----------

